# Was mit altem Win95 Notebook machen? Ideen?



## schaoli (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! Habe hier noch ein altes win95 NB mit disketten und cd Laufwerk, 32mbram, 486er prozzi und nem echtem farbdisplay rumliegen!

Hat sogar einen usb 1.0 anschluss!

Soll ich das Ding wegkesseln oder kann man aus solen dingern noch irgendwas machen?

Als server für lans? oder hat jemand ne tolle bastelidee?


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

MIt nem 486er brauchst du an sich nichts mehr anfangen. Wegwerfen musst du es nicht, aber wirklich nutzen können wirst dus nicht 

so far


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

einen server kannste nicht draus machen...aber was ich damit machen würde..einen dosspiele rechner für alte sachen


----------



## Biosman (22. Oktober 2009)

Kühl und Trocken Lagern. In 50 Jahren Ist das teil wieder Richtig Kohle wert! (p.s Ich mein das ernst)


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

n 486er notebook?
vermutlich nicht..aber versuchs mal


----------



## Gnome (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich wollt ja schon immermaln Rechner ausm Fenster raushaun. Notebook is da ein guter Ersatz für. Kannst ja mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und dann ausm Fenster raussemmeln .

Ne joke. Am besten aufheben oder so wie hier schon einer gesagt hat, in paar Jahren gibts da dicke Kohle für. Oder bei Ebay reinsetzen. Oder verschenken


----------



## poiu (22. Oktober 2009)

leider ist soein teil als DOS rechner nicht ganz zu gebrauchen, bzw hängt das von der Hardware ab.

die karte muss SB Kompatibel sein und Graka am besten VESA2.0


----------



## rabit (23. Oktober 2009)

Versuch in Dos zu programieren oder so.


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

Ih. Nimm dochn kleines Linux. Zugegen ein sehr kleines. Aber mit nem eigenen Kernel und angepassten Paketen könnte noch was drin sein.
Die Idee damit alte Spiele zu spielen find ich auch nicht übel. Aus dem Fenster werfen ist zwar weniger sinnig macht aber zugegebenermaßen ungemein Spaß 

so far


----------



## f31dw3b31 (23. Oktober 2009)

modde das notebook, bau das display aus und bau es irgentwo hin, nimm nen hammer und prügel drauf ein, schenk es nen obdachlosen der kann sich nen haus daraus bauen oder was auch immer, schick es als spende nach afrika an ein kind das dann dort dann großen macker machen kann, nimm es als bieröffner für ne party, ich könnte hier noch soviel schreiben was du damit machen könntest, zum aufheben ist es zu schade, denn was du damit für spaß verschenkst  ist gar nicht auszudenken!


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

das hier immer alle alles kaputt machen wollen


----------



## rebel4life (24. Oktober 2009)

Display ausbauen. Ganz gute Idee. Nur dumm, dass die Hersteller für die Kommunikation zwischen Mainboard und LCD Display bei Notebooks kein VGA bzw. DVI verwenden...

Wieviel Netzwerkkarten hat das Teil? So könntest du schauen ob IPcop bzw. eine andere Firewalldistribution drauf läuft, dann kannst du das Teil als sehr guten Router nutzen.

Minix wäre auch ein gutes OS für das Teil.


----------



## iUser (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich halte spenden immernoch für die beste Sache.
Wozu einen für dich überflüssigen Rechner verschrotten/zum Spaß zweckentfremden?
Mach einem anderen eine Freude und verschenke das NB.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Oktober 2009)

Display ausbauen und weiterverwenden könnte gehen, es gibt manch alte Laptop Display da lässt sich der Controller entfernen, und den kannst ner alten Vesa PCI Karte über den Vesa Display Connector ansteuern, alternativ könnte das theoretisch auch über DVI laufen, das prinzip von DVI ist nämlich uralt und der Vesa Display Connector gibt das Signal genauso wie nen DVI Digital aus. 
Nur vor 20 jahren hat sich die Digitalübertragung bei Monitoren nicht durchgesezt das wurde erst sehr viel später mit DVI wieder aufgegriffen.

Edit : Naja verschenken, geh mal zu nem Wertstoffhof da bekommst wessentlich hochwertigere kisten geschenkt mit den wirklich noch was anfangen kannst


----------



## Semme (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hätte das gerne!  

Ich überweis dir die Versand kosten und du kannst mir das schicken! Ich wäre dir ewig dankbar (ich mein das auch ernst!)


----------



## rebel4life (25. Oktober 2009)

Vor einigen Jahren hab ich ein IPC Gerät mit 300MHz mal gefunden, das sollte etwas über den Wert deines 486er aussagen. 

Letztens erst wieder ein Compaq Gerät mit einem GHz gefunden, ein Kumpel arbeitet in nem anderen Wertstoffhof und macht dadurch wesentlich bessere Funde, da er immer vor ort ist - der hat schon einige P-M oder gar P-IV Heizwerke gefunden.


----------

